# Cages, cages, Ferret Nation?



## CarolTheKid (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, I know the rule is 2 feet of floor space per rat. But I need you guys to give the names of the cages you use, so if I ever happen to get a rat, I know what to buy. Pictures would be appreciated. :mrgreen: 
Also, what in the world is Ferret Nation? Sure sounds big  If you could tell me abut this and give me some info and links and the like would be awesome.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I only have a few here myself...

The usual cages are the Ferret Nation (for bigger colonies)









The Superpet cages with their 1" x 4" spacing, not good for some females and young'uns and the Pee Groove shelves. I put my own levels and shelves in mine


















Don't get the Superpet for Rats Deluxe First Home...
Thats either these








Not big enough for one rat, and you have to get 2 minimum.
Or these, technically too small for 2









I now have an ALT cage which I like a lot, but the coating comes off too easily









And then there's the Martin's cages
www.martinscages.com

The R-695









The Ruud









The R-680









The R-670









I hope this helps a little


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just an example of some of the best cages I've found/use

Ferret Nation 142 (as above in Lilspaz's post) - (or you can buy the 141 which is the bottom half, or an add on which is basically the top half, which can be kept on a table etc)
I'm going to be getting one of these to house 8 of my girls (can't WAIT)










Freddy Savic 2 - a GREAT cage in my opinion. Easy to clean and has a lot of potential. I will generally keep to the rule of 4 females, 3 males in this one. Otherwise it gets too bunched. It's also good for pairs/singletons - I try to keep most of my singletons in these - because there's plenty of room for games.










Ferplast Jenny 2 - again a good cage. I've currently got 4 girls in one, and the cage calc says it will handle 5. BUT! The frame is very flimsy, and certainly not as steady as the Savic 2.










Furplast Furet Tower - I've not used this one, but it was on the short list behind the Ferret Nation. It looks quite good - but I'm not sure about the tube linking the two levels - as when the rats get older, ladders are easier for them, and it doesn't look like it can be renovated easily.

Those are my choices, anyway. They are large cages - but if you ever get the GGMR bug - you'll be thankful lol.

Also, a good 'sick' cage










I came across this one (it's a large hamster cage) while dealing with my PT girl, there is a lot of floor space - (I've removed all the levels) and works great as a recovery cage for one rat. I wouldn't reccommend housing any rats in it perimantly though.

Hope this gives you some ideas

Edit - the sick cage is called a Cambridge Hamster Cage


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

nice pics spaz.

here is a ferret nation link:

http://www.midwesthomes4pets.com/ProductPages/FerretNation.asp

hope it helps.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Lilspaz,

the Ruud looks fantastic! How many rats can it house? How about the other cages? I'm looking to expand my mischief in the future but I know my current cage can't hold any more.

And how many rats/cages can you have in total?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

dragonegg said:


> Lilspaz,
> 
> the Ruud looks fantastic! How many rats can it house? How about the other cages? I'm looking to expand my mischief in the future but I know my current cage can't hold any more.
> 
> And how many rats/cages can you have in total?


the RUUD is actually an R-680 on top with a middle level and an R-695 on the bottom. I am not fond of the standard R-695 because of the 2 doors, tiny and badly placed, but I know people who got at least the lower one to be changed to the 11" door. 

I personally love the R-680's and have 4 here. 2 stacked on each other.

The RUUD holds 9-11 rats. I prefer the Ferret Nation because you have more room to be creative with your decorating  The RUUD got broken down into other cages.  IF I only had the RUUD and had that big door on the bottom, more likely I would've kept it together...my rats loved running from level to level


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

this is my biggest cage. Its from Martins cages


I don't have a picture of my other cage--- but its from Martins cages as well


----------



## CarolTheKid (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah the Ruud is the biggest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

CarolTheKid said:


> Yeah the Ruud is the biggest thing I've ever seen!


The FN142 Ferret Nation is bigger


----------



## CarolTheKid (Dec 31, 2007)

Guys, thanks for everything! When I get my rat - which I hope is sometime soon- I think I'll START OFF with the Freddy Savic 2 for a pair, see how it goes.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

believe it or not, Ferret Nation Cages are one of the highest rated cages. 
goodluck with your new rats.


----------

